# Where can I find Borax and Washing Soda locally?



## A1will (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in the Detroit area, not sure if that matters. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any chains or hardware stores carries these? Or what type of stores would be worthwhile checking.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm gonna follow this one since I'd like to know too.  A1will, I'm also in the Detroit area!


----------



## squyars (Oct 16, 2013)

A1will said:


> I'm in the Detroit area, not sure if that matters. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any chains or hardware stores carries these? Or what type of stores would be worthwhile checking.



I'm in Virginia, so not sure if it's the same for you, but I can find them easily in the laundry  section of my Wal-Mart.  Usually next to the oddball stuff like laundry dye and starch.

Good luck.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 16, 2013)

I second Squyars as that is where I found mine and I am in Ohio. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## A1will (Oct 16, 2013)

Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in the Detroit area too. Whereabouts are you? I'm in Dearborn   I've been buying my borax and washing soda at Meijer for the past few years in the laundry section. I can sometimes find them at Kroger in the laundry section as well, but not all locations seem to carry them. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using soapmaking


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 16, 2013)

I find them both at Ace Hardware in Illinois.


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2013)

I find it at my local Walmart.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 16, 2013)

Walmart. Larger hardware and grocery stores.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 20, 2013)

Detroitgirl77, I'm in Lake Orion. Nice to 'meet' you and know there are other Michiganders here :smile: I'm gonna try to get to Walmart, Meijer, or Kroger this week. I've wanted to try laundry soap but just never knew where to find Borax or washing soda.


----------



## bkohlhase (Nov 18, 2013)

*make your own WS*



A1will said:


> I'm in the Detroit area, not sure if that matters. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any chains or hardware stores carries these? Or what type of stores would be worthwhile checking.



SAM's CLUB BAKING SODA:
You can make your own washing soda by putting baking soda in the oven at 400 deg.F for an hour...it'll change to washing soda...check out soaping101 on youtube for her formal tutorial. Boric acid at bulk apothecary I think.
BKohlhase


----------



## JessieD (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought both at WalMart the other day. 20 Mule Team Borax and the washing soda is Arm and Hammer. They were on a bottom shelf and sitting side by side.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 18, 2013)

I missed this post but I'm in Westland and have purchased it at Walmart or Meijer.


----------

